# New Simco saddles hit or miss?



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I had an older Simco saddle that I bought and did up, thought it was a very nice saddle, made a nice profit on it when I brought it back to life. How are the new ones? I know some previously well respected brands have gone downhill, not sure about Simco.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Subbing, good question as so many saddle companies have and are being gobbled up and loosing quality.

Recently you posted about a saddle you liked on eBay, I watched it and it did not sell. Was that a Simco?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No, the Simco was on EBay, but not the Kobe I linked to, it also sold very quickly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I had bought a Rusty Taylor gaited saddle by Simco. It was a well built saddle and nice leather. I sold it only because I just could never get comfy in it and it was heavy. I usually ride in an Eli Miller. So I guess I'm spoiled with the comfort of it and it's light weight. :wink:


----------

